
UK set to ban Huawei from 5G, angering China and pleasing Trump - jaekash
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-huawei/uk-set-to-ban-huawei-from-5g-angering-china-and-pleasing-trump-idUSKCN24E30P
======
jaekash
That headline is digital gold.

